# How to pick good campsites?



## AlwaysLost

I have gotten almost everything ready to go. As soon as my performance art is ready it will be time to blow this Popsicle stand.

The thing i suck most at bumming around is finding a good place to camp, I always pick the buggiest, swampiest most miserable places.

So I was hoping some of you veterans could give this noob some tips on finding good places to camp in new places? Thanks.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Best thing to remember, whether rural/backwoods camping or Urban stealth camping is:

Out of of sight, out of mind.

Look for places that most people would pass by without thinking or looking twice about.

In the past, I've had success with sleeping on top of single story buildings, in the grassy areas near freeways, and behind small strip malls.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Best advice I could think of is, when possible, scope out your campsite during the daytime. So many times early on I would wait till darkish dusk to find a spot. And in the lowlights it seemed outta sight, but come daylight I'd realize people can clearly see me. Usually joggers or a startled homeowner or business owner. Little bit of planning can go a long way on the road.


----------



## AAAutin

VikingAdventurer said:


> in the grassy areas near freeways, and behind small strip malls.



See also: waterways, nature reserves, open lots up for sale, wooded Wally World property.

My go-to these days is off of trails. (Just as long as the area seems somewhat wild rather than well-maintained.)


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I typically take side roads walking and hitching and am typically in rural areas. I often go out of the way just to set up my tent. Elevated, flat as possible. It's not too difficult but all depends on your shelter. This early spring on a hitch to my place I set up behind some bushes at a McDonald's, tent and all, houses all around, said fuck it. Heard people ordering their food before I slept. I've actually never been awoken while stealthing it. But as I said I always look for the wooded nooks. I'm finding people notice so much less shit nowadays, maybe due to technology, so a light colored tent isn't that obvious it seems.


----------



## Jeronimo

if you can find a spot at higher elevation that tends to be good mojo : 
better vantage point, less bugs, you won't get flooded out, people don't like to walk uphill. But that isn't always an option lots of good tips mentioned previously


----------



## AAAutin

Jeronimo said:


> if you can find a spot at higher elevation that tends to be good mojo



So true. It's surprising how many prime spots remain virtually untouched in otherwise crowded areas just because:


Jeronimo said:


> people don't like to walk uphill.


----------



## ntdxc1878

Freecampsites.net is a cool site. If you're in the area where there's a free one you have an easy place to sleep where u don't exactly have to lay low and you're not paying for anything. Just make sure the campsite is legit .


----------



## JamesPrice94

You get better at finding spots once ya start doing it a few times. I use to suck now I tend to always find decent spots. One of my first times out hitchhiking rolled into a new town and it was already dark just ended up sleeping under a tree in a park (no tent just with blanket). Anyways, got woken you at 2am with a light in my face. Wasn't cops tho just concerned parents who were looking for their kids who were out apperently high on drugs. I enjoy sleeping in community gardens lol. They usually have a gazebo of some sort if it rains. I'll do a bit of weeding for fols sometimes. Often get offered some fruit or veg aha


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I agree you start doing it and it becomes easier and you become more comfortable. I like, as I said, wooded areas. No one is gonna sneak up on me or my dog with brush or leaves surrounding and sticks that make noise.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

My two rules, don't let anyone find you and don't pick a spot the sun isn't going to wake you up.


----------



## AlwaysLost

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> My two rules, don't let anyone find you and don't pick a spot the sun isn't going to wake you up.


 
I Always wake up with the birds and get out before sunup. My stealth hasn't been very good this summer though.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I Always wake up with the birds and get out before sunup. My stealth hasn't been very good this summer though.


I've had sun burn last two days, so I made sure I found a spot that the sun didn't hit me. The other night in Indy I slept right out in the open to public was so sleepy


----------



## Odin

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> I Always up wake up with the birds and get out before sunup. My stealth hasn't been very good this summer though.



my stealth... get drunk...then//// know and fear without panic that I have to get up early before sunrise... and get up.... so fare I have been on time or withing four minutes.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Odin said:


> my stealth... get drunk...then//// know and fear without panic that I have to get up early before sunrise... and get up.... so fare I have been on time or withing four minutes.



I miss booze a lot sometimes.


----------



## nivoldoog

I use google maps.


----------



## AlwaysLost

nivoldoog said:


> I use google maps.



I'm just retarded even in woods I know well, I pick the wrong spots.


----------



## nivoldoog

I can sometimes even locate homebum camps with the satellite images on google maps.


----------



## outskirts

nivoldoog said:


> I can sometimes even locate homebum camps with the satellite images on google maps.


That's a great tactic for finding campsites, I also like to cross reference the satellite imagry with the terrain map. I also go one step further and use the street view option. Sometimes their shit is not up to date, but still worth utilizing. I'm a map nerd so I'm often eye fucking some map and nearly memorizing it.


----------



## Bedheadred

nivoldoog said:


> I can sometimes even locate homebum camps with the satellite images on google maps.


I also do this and walked right into a homebums camp the other night. Woops. But for the most part google maps is the best way to find spots


----------



## deleted user

I hate just stumbling in to others camps it just happens when the conditions are good cover concealment and such if I think it's a good spot so will others then it's a race to get there first.


----------



## nivoldoog

I had a guy tell me a good way to avoid bum camps using Google maps. Look up liquor and beer stores, social security and food stamp places, and homeless shelters and food banks. Draw lines between these locations and you got a general area where the home bums congregate. Then avoid those areas to avoid home bum camps.


----------



## William Howard 2

If your in a place that has honeysuckle trees. They grow all around like weeds and create a sort of canopy that totally blocks out the sun and creates a "wall" where it's hard to see through. Strangely for some reason I notice little if any ticks and mosquitos in these spots. 

The ground beneath the trees are like a type of mulch - they keep the dirt from being muddy and also add a bit of cushion when sleeping on the ground. 

Honeysuckle wood also has a great odor to it when it's burnt. 

In the spring they have these yellow flowers that make the place smell nice.


----------

